# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Java - Jbuilder

## bler2

kam perdorur disa programe per programim ne java dhe nuk kam pasur problem ne konfigurimin e tyre, tani desha ta ndroje dhe ta perdore JBuilder 2005 sepse ishte me i leht per me punu(ushtru) ne te por po kam probleme ne konfigurimin e tij, po e lidh me jvm por kur provoj me kompilu diqka nuk ka sukses...
shpresoj qe kam mundur sa do pak te sqaroj problemin...


faleminderit per kohen tuaj!

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Pershendetje

Perdor Editplus, dhe bej kto konfigurime sic ikam bo une.

Shkot tek Tools>> Perference >> Tools >> User Tools ne te djatht eke Add Tools

Compile Tool 


Run Tool


Ju duhet te keni J2SE Development Kit (JDK) te installume ne pc, shkarkimin mud te beni nga sun website  http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp

Nese nuk e kupton shkruj ktu dhe te shpegoj ma mire.

Mondi

----------


## bler2

diqka mbi EditPlus nese ka mundesi
une isha ashtu siq me spjegove tek Tools>> Perference >>  po r ato te tjerat nuk i gjejsha nuk ishin aty, provova ta sjelle nje foto per me qen me i kjart por nuk pata sukses sepse jam fillestar ne forum e nuk mujta me e  ba upload, sido qofte ajo qka shoh une ne Preference(ne kendin e majte te dritares) eshte :

+ Browse
        File Types
        Build
        Content Pane
        Status Bar
        Run/Debug
        Audio
     Fonts
     Key Maps
+ Editor
        Actions
        Color
        CodeInsight
     +Templates
        JavaStructure
------Help


sa i perket JDK po e kam

----------


## xfiles

nuk ka me mire se nje editor i thjeshte dhe praktik pa gjithe ato nderlikime te Jbuilder,eclipse,netbeans etj,
une kam perdorur textPad i cili vjen gati i konfiguruar per java dhe me teper mund ta integrosh me cfare do lloj kompiluesi,C,C++,ASM,Pascal,Basic etj.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

bler cilin version te editplus eke ti?

----------


## bler2

> bler cilin version te editplus eke ti?


une eshte hera e pare qe  e perdor JBuilder, e kam shkarkuar nga Borland mirepo diqka tjeter perveq JBuilder nuk kam instaluar nese kam mund ta kuptoj duhet ta kem edhe ndonje program shtes perkatesisht EditPlus, nese ke mundesi diqka me shume rreth EditPlus.

Kerkoj falje nese te bezdis, gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Gepardi

une te sugjeroj te perdoresh JCreator. Eshte nje program IDE jo shume i ngarkuar dhe pervecse nje editor shume i mire te krijon dhe lehtesira ne kompilim duke menjanuar kompilimin nga Console. Para se te instaloja JCreator perdora pak NetBeans qe sapo e pashe e fshiva menjehere pasi ishte nje program mjaft i ngarkuar dhe he per he nuk me hynte ne pune.

JCreator mund ta shkarkosh ketu http://www.jcreator.com/download.htm ku ke dy versione PRO dhe LE (eshte falas).

----------


## bler2

> une te sugjeroj te perdoresh JCreator. Eshte nje program IDE jo shume i ngarkuar dhe pervecse nje editor shume i mire te krijon dhe lehtesira ne kompilim duke menjanuar kompilimin nga Console. Para se te instaloja JCreator perdora pak NetBeans qe sapo e pashe e fshiva menjehere pasi ishte nje program mjaft i ngarkuar dhe he per he nuk me hynte ne pune.
> 
> JCreator mund ta shkarkosh ketu http://www.jcreator.com/download.htm ku ke dy versione PRO dhe LE (eshte falas).


faleminderit Gepardi, une kisha JCreator-in mirepo tani me intereson me shume GUI, meqe pak a shume e kam mesuar Java-en menodva qe ta perdori JBuilder meqe ish me leht per GUI, sepse per ta krijuar nej dritare, button, meny, label,  etjj...po eshte  e merzitshme qe tash te shkruash prap kod kur i ke te qarta keshtu qe JBuilder  e kish ate mundesi ish me shume vizuele, kuptohet qe punen kryesore prap mbetet per me i zgjidh vet.

tung

----------

